# 32'' LED TV - budget 50K



## xmen_jis (May 31, 2011)

Hi Guys,
Already there are discussions for 32'' LCD tvs. I want to buy a 32'' LED. I have a budget for 50K. I have short listed the below models.

*LG 32LE5500
SONY KDL-32EX710
SAMSUNG UA32D6000SR *

I need your valuable comments & suggestion to confirm any of these. Also if you can refer any other models within this budget, it will be highly appreciated !


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 31, 2011)

My order of preference would be:

SONY KDL-32EX710
LG 32LE5500
SAMSUNG UA32D6000SR

First sony because it is cheaper than other models (which you've mentioned here) with better brightness than other TVs with EDGE LED technology. And it has got DivX support also which can be hardly found in Sony models 

LG32LE5500 is comes under same price bracket but doesn't have EDGE LED. You could have opted for new model *LG 32LV3730 LED LCD TV - Full HD 1080p Smart LED TV - LG Electronics IN* which is cheaper (around Rs. 43k) with EDGE LED and I would have prefered this model over SONY KDL-32EX710.

And I prefer LG32LE5500 over samsung UA32D6000SR because of lack of IPS Panel and price


----------



## xmen_jis (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi sanithkk81,

Thanks a lot. I have checked LG 32LV3730. Every thing seems fine except the below difference.

Dynamic Contrast Ratio LG 32LV3730 is 3,000,000:1 where 32LE5500 has 5,000,000:1. and Response time in 32LV3730 is 3.0ms where as 32LE5500 has 2.4ms. 32LV3730  also lacks TruMotion 100Hz. 

Will this above points effect my viewing experience? My priority is picture quality and i personally prefer the brand sony.
Eagerly looking forward your reply.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 2, 2011)

I thought 60Hz is more than enough for anyone. You wont get a broadcast through cable atleast faster than that. I dont think you should worry about that.

Dont look at the specs. Go out and check the screens for yourself. Get him to play a similar video on all 3 of them and let you compare.

Thats what I did when I got my 40" Bravia (forgot the model) non LED TV though.


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 2, 2011)

It will not make a sea difference in your viewing experience. For small improvement in performance(which is you can't able to detect from naked eyes) you have to pay Rs.5k extra! For that you can try for good set of speakers. Morever LG 32LV3730 is a new model compared to 32LE5500. But as Sarath said *"SEEING IS BELIEVING"*. Drop into your nearest electronic store and check out for this models and buy.

Regarding contrast ratio check out this link below
*The Contrast Ratio Game - Playing with Numbers: TV Contrast Ratio Explained*


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 2, 2011)

Check USB plug and play support. Sony Bravia can play mp4, mpeg1, mpeg2 and avi. Don't know about other models. Also if you are planning to get it wall mounted check how many ports will be accessible. You wont like to dismount it every time you want to connect via HDMI. These are few things a learnt to look for after I bought my Sony Bravia. Good luck


----------



## xmen_jis (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks Guys,
Now the options coming down to
1. SONY KDL-32EX710
2. LG 32LV3730

As I have said earlier picture quality is my 1st preference. Which one should i go for?


----------



## sanithkk81 (Jun 3, 2011)

marvelousprashant said:


> Check USB plug and play support. Sony Bravia can play mp4, mpeg1, mpeg2 and avi. Don't know about other models. Also if you are planning to get it wall mounted check how many ports will be accessible. You wont like to dismount it every time you want to connect via HDMI. These are few things a learnt to look for after I bought my Sony Bravia. Good luck



Which model you're having buddy? Does it support .mkv files also?


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jun 3, 2011)

sanithkk81 said:


> Which model you're having buddy? Does it support .mkv files also?



I have the Bravia EX42. Does not support mkv. plays mpeg, mp4 and avi. Check out what formats lg can play


----------



## xmen_jis (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys,

I have checked another TV in SONY showroom. It is KDL-32EX720. It is 3D ready also works in 2D mode. It costs at around 54K. Please comment how good it will be !


----------



## Mario (Jun 6, 2011)

> Hi sanithkk81,
> 
> Thanks a lot. I have checked LG 32LV3730. Every thing seems fine except the below difference.
> 
> ...



xmen, buddy, just wanted to tell you that whatever u do, dont fall for Dynamic Contrast bullcrap!! Actually, in certain cases, DC will decrease ur viewing experience!! I personally prefer DC switched off!! Manufacturers advertise high DC and TruMotion bull crap to hype up their sales/promotions etc...Dont pay too much attention to that!!

And do get IPS!! Do not, at any cost, get TN!! LG one looks good!!


----------



## xmen_jis (Jun 6, 2011)

Mario said:


> xmen, buddy, just wanted to tell you that whatever u do, dont fall for Dynamic Contrast bullcrap!! Actually, in certain cases, DC will decrease ur viewing experience!! I personally prefer DC switched off!! Manufacturers advertise high DC and TruMotion bull crap to hype up their sales/promotions etc...Dont pay too much attention to that!!
> 
> And do get IPS!! Do not, at any cost, get TN!! LG one looks good!!



Hi Mario, Thanks for your comments, I Just wanted to know, what do you mean by TN ?


----------



## Mario (Jun 6, 2011)

xmen_jis said:


> Hi Mario, Thanks for your comments, I Just wanted to know, what do you mean by TN ?



TN - Twisted Nematic
IPs - In Plane Switching

U can read this *link*

Basically, color reproduction/clarity/viewing angle on IPS is a mile better than in TN!! IPS is expensive, TN is cheap!


----------

